# MAC/CCO Hauls *PICS*



## peacelover18 (Aug 13, 2007)

From a couple weeks ago:
Wet n' Wild MegaEyes Creme Eyeshadows in Blue Heaven and Champagne Toast
Essie Outrageous Orange Nail Polish
OPI Lincoln Park After Dark
China Glaze For Audrey
MAC Lipglass in Pink Lemonade
Chanel Glossimer in Big Bang
MAC By Jupiter MES
MAC Northern Lights MSF 






And from a couple days ago:
Clinique Rinse-Off Eye Makeup Solvent
Clinique Continuous Rescue Aintoxidant Moisturizer (sample)
Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss in Raspberry (sample)
Lancome Le Magnetique Star Design Nail Lacquer in Bordeaux Esmee
MAC Electra Eyeshadow
MAC Wondershine 3D Glass

And from my first CCO shop experience:
Pinked Mauve Pigment
Barbie Loves MAC Mothbrown Eyeshadow (last one!)
Creme de la Femme Lipstick
Scanty Lipstick
Sex Ray Lipglass
and New Vegas MSF (last one! Now I won't have to buy one when the McQueen collection comes out! I got it for 15 bucks!)

Not pictured:
Sephora Lip Gloss Pencil #6
Sephora Waterproof Mascara in Green
Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Chopper
MAC MSF in Glissade
DiorKiss in Praline

So, that's it. No more makeup for me (until Smoke Signals comes out, that is.)


----------



## frocher (Aug 13, 2007)

Great haul!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 13, 2007)

Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2007)

enjoy it all!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 13, 2007)

Awesome haul!


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 13, 2007)

ooh they have barbie stuff at the CCOs already... nice


----------



## aziajs (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow....I'm surprised they had New Vegas.


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 13, 2007)

great haul!


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 14, 2007)

the lipsticks look great. could u possibly do a swatch of the pink l/s plz?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow you got a New Vegas at the CCO? Score!!!!!


----------



## justanothergirl (Aug 18, 2007)

New Vegas and Moth Brown! Lucky you


----------

